# Custom Bicycle Show at the 2020 TN Motorama..Jan.11th Lebanon, TN



## Smoopy's (Oct 6, 2019)

$10 gets you and your bike in the show..all Indoors In a state of the art facility..see you there!!


----------



## stezell (Nov 2, 2019)

I might have to come to this show, especially since I don't see you guys. Andrew's shows are always fun with plenty of good people.


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Jan 3, 2020)

Let's bump this back up to the top! ... It is ONLY ONE WEEK away! ... I wish I could make it there, Andrew ... but I've got an unfortunate funeral to attend for a relative up in OH.
I hope the show is well attended ... I really liked that Venue for the Redneck Rumble in the Fall !! Have a great time! CCR Dave


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Jan 13, 2020)

Hey @Smoopy's .... can you please post some pictures?? How did everything go ?? Looking forward to seeing you at Get-A-Grip!!
Cheers! CCR Dave


----------

